# Would "gender-neutral" language actually catch on?



## NerdShamer (Jul 21, 2019)

With Berkeley, California establishing a civic policy of replacing certain terms with "people of a different gender" and "person who does this," and with Canada and the Brits  criminalizing misgendering; it's obvious that the social justice movement is running out of shit to ruin. And all that's missing right now is this being taught in schools; although it probably is, given what's going on nowadays. With that said, wouldn't it be cumbersome to talk and write like this? Since being "gender-neutral" to identify someone is tacking on more syllables than what' it's worth and omitting one's sex kind of  defeats the point of describing someone.




Spoiler: Here's what I'm talking about.












Hopefully, people will catch on to how ridiculous this is. But in the meantime, I need to reconsider my education, since being offended is more important than having a brain, nowadays.


----------



## UF 404 (Jul 21, 2019)

Depends on how hard the media slanders those who don't conform. I don't really see it catching on though.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 21, 2019)

THIS BRAVE GENTLEMAN IS SAYING WHAT WE'RE ALL THINKING!


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 21, 2019)

It can only really happen within an organization that can enforce the policy. You see it in the federal government ie. service member instead of serviceman. It won't happen in society at large. (((Some people))) might want to further the perception that it's happening everywhere through the use of traditional media and social media, but it would never catch on outside of metropolitan centers.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 21, 2019)

Fruit6 said:


> Depends on how hard the media slanders those who don't conform. I don't really see it catching on though.


With Berkeley, I can see a pencil-pusher getting the boot for not writing like a he's high off  some psych meds. And Canada's civil rights tribunal has already fucked up people's lives.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 21, 2019)

I can't see this catching on. Troons don't have enough real support to alter the language and most women don't give actually give a shit about 'man' being a suffix for a lot of words. People are already a bit miffed over all the societal pushes the far left is pushing down people's throats so they'd probably just fight it on principle at this point.
And no country should ever be want to have the same kind of civil rights as Cuckada, the country's a fucking joke.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 21, 2019)

Not really, because in some languages it blatantly can't even work. Some languages would need to not just be re-arranged, they'd have to be absolutely _gutted_ in order for gender neutrality to even function, which would make general conversation a complete nightmare, if not borderline impossible. Every single word is gendered in French for example, so instead of just being able to say something as simple as _le policier (policeman)_ or _la policière (policewoman) _you would need to say _la policier·è·s. _or instead of _musicien_ you'd need _musicien·ne·s_.

So essentially you'd never be able to use gender neutral language in French because it just doesn't exist, you'd have to specify both male _and_ female every single time you went to use it, and because of the way that they're trying to structure that it pulls every word to a grinding halt like you're slamming punctuation around the sentence and talking with a stutter. It's *incredibly* unwieldy.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 21, 2019)

You know I remember using gender neutral language on my paper thinking I was a special edgy kid who was waaayy ahead of my high school. 

How people fail to grow out of it is beyond me ...


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 21, 2019)

There may be institutions that enforce it within themselves, but outside in the un/less regulated public space? Not at all.

Making racism a crime has not stopped racism. Making gender discrimination a crime has not stopped gender discrimination. Most people in the UK don't belong to a religion and yet will still exclaim OMG and similar phrases. 

People will still use gendered language; out of habit or their languages not being able to function without it.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 21, 2019)

Never will catch on because in a decade, when everyone wakes up and realizes that we fucked everything and there's only two sexes and you can't change it, this shit will just look moronic.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 21, 2019)

Nah _*man* _It won't catch on ever unless you're from up north snowy Cuckistan, Gaylolfornia or Troonattle Washington


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 21, 2019)

No because it's clunky as all hell.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jul 21, 2019)

Changing heir is really exceptional but the brother/sister shit is


----------



## Clop (Jul 21, 2019)

Gender rainbow is a fad and the next gen of kids are going to see the older generation as a bunch of uncool faggots.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 21, 2019)

Clop said:


> Gender rainbow is a fad and the next gen of kids are going to see the older generation as a bunch of uncool faggots.



If the puberty blockers let them live that long.


----------



## Clop (Jul 21, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> If the puberty blockers let them live that long.


Legalize smoking for under tens and there's still hope for a much healthier society.


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Jul 21, 2019)

Only in certain terms, that sound better with neutral noimclatutr than with gender specific.  Firefighter does sound better than Fireman.  It really depends if it sound better phoentically.

I actually DO wish we would say 'people' than 'men and women'.  The latter being redundant, stupid, and clumsy.

But, in most cases its fucking retarded.  'Garbageperson' sounds insulting....

Honestly, this stuff will only matter in worthless training manuals, faggot press events/ceremonies when the people running are gay enough to enforce it.  It isn't going to change much, even in Berkely.  This was just chink twinks busy work to pretend he does a job....


----------



## Irrelevant (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't mind using "they" instead of "he/she" but changing everything to "-person" or rephrasing stuff to be trans-inclusive is stupid.

The place I see the most gendered language is EC (EU) directives/regulations as they use "he" for almost everything and it does feel dated. So when you see politicians complaining about gendered language remember it's because they spend their days reading the "sexist" documents they wrote themselves.


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 21, 2019)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't mind using "they" instead of "he/she" but changing everything to "-person" or rephrasing stuff to be trans-inclusive is stupid.
> 
> The place I see the most gendered language is EC (EU) directives/regulations as they use "he" for almost everything and it does feel dated. So when you see politicians complaining about gendered language remember it's because they spend their days reading the "sexist" documents they wrote themselves.


Yeah, male-assuming documents aren't evil and rights-infringing but they do seem a bit backwards. I think pronouns etc. should be neutral if there's uncertainty about gender, but beyond that there's no point. That is THE use case for neutral pronouns, when you don't know/care about the gender you're referring to.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 21, 2019)

If bastardising language to enable in the mentally ill, isn't a sign that the inmates are running the asylum then I don't know what is? There have however been examples of "neutral" identities existing in primitive societies that we are now aware thanks the efforts of anthropologists during the turn of the century. Zuni two spirits are another bastardised concept thanks to the likes of tumblr, but originally "two-spirits" adopted both male and female roles in native american society. In terms of language they simply referred to them by name or status. That's the only real example I have besides the Bugis of Indonesia that have a proto transgender practices called calala lai and calala bi respectively and a third gender in between called the Bissu.


----------



## Michaelsoft (Jul 21, 2019)

How are "heir" and "master" supposed to be gendered words anyway? Most of this is unlikely to catch on in the long-term, as most people are not exceptional enough to give a damn about this so-called problem with "gendered language".


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2019)

In French, the best language, I cannot even call something an 'it'. Everything is a he or she too. Other languages use the gendered nouns thing too. It is impossible to talk in a gender-neutral way. Those languages would have to be completely rearranged which won't work since normie people, regardless of gender, won't take commands from tumblr on how to speak.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 21, 2019)

Michaelsoft said:


> How are "heir" and "master" supposed to be gendered words anyway? Most of this is unlikely to catch on in the long-term, as most people are not exceptional enough to give a damn about this so-called problem with "gendered language".


You have "heiress" and "mistress." But as for people caring, it's the SJWs getting into the legislative process.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> You have "heiress" and "mistress." But as for people caring, it's the SJWs getting into the legislative process.


Historically, the ending -ess was added to many titles, like adventuress, pilotess, teacheress, writeress etc. Unfortunately it has fallen out of use. In French and Dutch it is still used obligatory.


----------



## UN 474 (Jul 21, 2019)

No, I don't believe it will. The structure of a language can change, however, that takes many, many generations and must happen in a natural manner. The cucks who are forcibly pushing the gender-neutral bullshit have only started doing that recently. By that, I mean less than a decade. Not generations. Once you try to force change societal/cultural changes within such a short amount of time, it  backfires horribly. You can think of it as a 'spring'.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> Yeah, male-assuming documents aren't evil and rights-infringing but they do seem a bit backwards. I think pronouns etc. should be neutral if there's uncertainty about gender, but beyond that there's no point. That is THE use case for neutral pronouns, when you don't know/care about the gender you're referring to.


In Dutch, the opposite is happening, with people using 'hij' (he) instead of 'zij' (she) for many words that used to be feminine. The Netherlands aren't backwards in any way, in fact, especially older speakers still use pronouns the old way. That shows that 'language influences thought' is nonsense.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 21, 2019)

There are several varities of English and I suspect this would just become another form.

African American Vernacular: Wassup Nigga
Proper Grammar: For when you write an academic paper
Corporate speak: For when you want to kill yourslef
Westcoast/New-Englander liberal: "Personkind", yaaas, etc

Kinda like Pop,Soda and Coke. Elitist people say Soda while everyday people who can banter say Pop.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 21, 2019)

Does anyone else remember the "Simple Spelling Movement"?
Stuff like that doesn't catch on for a reason.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> There are several varities of English and I suspect this would just become another form.


There are also other languages besides English.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 21, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> There are also other languages besides English.



The shift required in some asian and latin cultures would probably lead to the creation of a new language.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The shift required in some asian and latin cultures would probably lead to the creation of a new language.


Esperanto? Volapük?


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm hoping there is a backlash before it is fully normalized. 
I live in an ultra-liberal area. I can tell you, people fucking hate eachother here. I recently took a trip to Colorado Springs, CO and oh my god, it was like a breath of fresh air. There is a vibe in a community, and the vibe felt like a warm sanity.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 21, 2019)

Gosh, these changes make me concerned that a single gender might not be able to safety officer proper grammar.  Why, one's family voyage into writing might be such a disaster as to prevent people of different genders from becoming beneficiaries to our heritage.

And anyone who would push this sort of thing deserves what's coming to words referring to a specific gender may be extended to any other gender.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 22, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I'm hoping there is a backlash before it is fully normalized.
> I live in an ultra-liberal area. I can tell you, people fucking hate eachother here. I recently took a trip to Colorado Springs, CO and oh my god, it was like a breath of fresh air. There is a vibe in a community, and the vibe felt like a warm sanity.



Backlash? Intersectionalisms "Person of Color" has been literally codified into law. I suspect the sjws will do the same with their gender nonsense. Its already the law in academic writing at several establishments.


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 22, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Backlash? Intersectionalisms "Person of Color" has been literally codified into law. I suspect the sjws will do the same with their gender nonsense. Its already the law in academic writing at several establishments.



There is steadily growing backlash. 
I find it hard to believe that no normal democrat saw the recent debates and asked himself_"Why are they speaking spanish?"_
Enough experiences like that and they are prime for the red pill. I don't even mean that in a racist sense, but a realist sense.


----------



## Lysenko (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's your answer:


No.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 22, 2019)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> Garbageperson' sounds insulting....


Why they didn’t just say use the reasonable phrase garbage collector is beyond me.

Looking at this list most of them are absurd. Firefighter is okay, and I have a soft spot for Artisan. 

Fraternity/ Sorority might be my pick for the most exceptional. That, or ‘pregnant employees.’


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Jul 22, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> Why they didn’t just say use the reasonable phrase garbage collector is beyond me.
> 
> Looking at this list most of them are absurd. Firefighter is okay, and I have a soft spot for Artisan.
> 
> Fraternity/ Sorority might be my pick for the most exceptional. That, or ‘pregnant employees.’



Speaking as a man, I saw a picture of that asian 'male'(who came up with this idea)and I knew one thing:

That 'man' was not properly bullied and beaten enough as a child.  If he were to have had pain, physical pain, associated with his bad ideas(like pavlov's dog):

I'm pretty sure this never would have came to pass.  

Younger Men, my generation is a lost cause.  So for you youngsters, start beating and bullying the weaker men in your generation(for their own sake).  So, we don't endure this bullshit in the future....


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2019)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> Younger Men, my generation is a lost cause.  So for you youngsters, start beating and bullying the weaker men in your generation(for their own sake).  So, we don't endure this bullshit in the future....


This should have been done by their fathers; it is a shame that kids have to do the fathering for their classmates these days.


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 22, 2019)

I think it is a matter of habituation. At first adaption to gender-neutral language may be cumbersome, however, in the end when gender-neutral language becomes dominant no one will give a shit. Independently of whether gender-neutral language makes sence or not, I'm just too lazy to change my language.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 22, 2019)

Hoopla said:


> Independently of whether gender-neutral language makes sence or not, I'm just too lazy to change my language.


Tongues with grammatical gender like French, Russian, Arabic etc. would have to be completely rearranged. One's native tongue is imprinted in early childhood and serves as some kind of operating system for the mind. For people in older adulthood it is already hard to learn a foreign language, wanting them to re-learn core parts of their native tongue is impossible, literally Orwellian, plain retarded and arguably, kind of racist.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 22, 2019)

Honestly in America outside of extreme Blue states I doubt it.

...I really hope this gender shit is just a stupid fad that will die in a decade or two like scene kids.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 22, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> ...I really hope this gender shit is just a stupid fad that will die in a decade or two like scene kids.


HRT and sex change surgeries often have lifespan reducing side effects. And somethin' somethin' 40%.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 22, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Honestly in America outside of extreme Blue states I doubt it.
> 
> ...I really hope this gender shit is just a stupid fad that will die in a decade or two like scene kids.


Its sad that I remember when it wasn't a thing, as far back as 2012 I had never heard of any of this bullshit, I am fully aware now that its was fermenting in the bowls of Tumblr at the time. If anyone at the time had told me half the things that exist today will be a thing I would of laughed and said they're either high or a doomsday prophet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2019)

Easterling said:


> Its sad that I remember when it wasn't a thing, as far back as 2012 I had never heard of any of this bullshit, I am fully aware now that its was fermenting in the bowls of Tumblr at the time. If anyone at the time had told me half the things that exist today will be a thing I would of laughed and said they're either high or a doomsday prophet.



We didn't get flying cars and artificial intelligence but we did get troons.  Fuck you, futurists.  I demand a refund.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jul 22, 2019)

Mainstream society will not accept it. Not only is it useless, but extremely hard to do in everyday conversation unless you heavily censored yourself. It's useless because it makes no sense. Calling something "man-made" doesn't exclude woman you fucking moron. I am surprised they didn't go "humxn-made" instead. 

At least newspeak in 1984 supposedly made it "simpler and simpler" to speak to others while only talking about things that are considered good by The Party. This shit just further complicates things and shows to people how utterly insane and all-consuming a topic like gender must be to these people.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> Mainstream society will not accept it. Not only is it useless, but extremely hard to do in everyday conversation unless you heavily censored yourself. It's useless because it makes no sense. Calling something "man-made" doesn't exclude woman you fucking moron. I am surprised they didn't go "humxn-made" instead. Man-kind
> 
> At least newspeak in 1984 supposedly made it "simpler and simpler" to speak to others while only talking about things that are considered good by The Party. This shit just further complicates things and shows to people how utterly insane and all-consuming a topic like gender must be to these people.



It's actually pretty easy to use gender neutral language in most contexts and many workplaces have style manuals that specify how to do it.  It's a lot more difficult to factually eliminate gender entirely.  However, most places that have style manuals for written communications are also fairly conservative and aren't going to go for bullshit like they as a singular, much less pronouns some tumblrina made up yesterday.

SJWs also don't want gender neutral language, they want to insert their weird bullshit into everything and eliminate any kind of speech that even acknowledges that gender actually exists.


----------



## nfys nst (Jul 22, 2019)

Here in Germany, outside of "academic" circles? Absolutely no. If you're at university, it's basically compulsory nowadays though.
Turns out the average Joe hates it and refuses to use it and there has been at least one large petition spearhaded by dozens of professors and doctors against it, again proving how disconnected from reality these so-called "academic" circles are nowadays. Who would've thought? It's blind and fanatical ideologues and no one else pushing for this.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 22, 2019)

nfys nst said:


> Here in Germany, outside of "academic" circles? Absolutely no. If you're at university, it's basically compulsory nowadays though.
> Turns out the average Joe hates it and refuses to use it and there has been at least one large petition spearhaded by dozens of professors and doctors against it, again proving how disconnected from reality these so-called "academic" circles are nowadays. Who would've thought? It's blind and fanatical ideologues and no one else pushing for this.


It's always encouraging to hear from inhabitants of so called "lost to liberal insanity" places that ultra PC shit is absolutely despised there.


----------



## give bread (Jul 22, 2019)

i mean it does not really make a diffence. I would not really care, and surely you would online need to use these words in legal stuff


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 22, 2019)

nfys nst said:


> Here in *Germany*, outside of "academic" circles?
> 
> [...]
> *It's blind and fanatical ideologues and no one else pushing for this.*


Sounds like Germany in a nutshell.

Though, how is "gender-neutral" speech even possible in German? Since genders are closely related to cases and also create important congruency, all of German grammar would collapse like the Wehrmacht after the Battle of Berlin, if one tries to remove noun genders.



CheezzyMach said:


> It's always encouraging to hear from inhabitants of so called "lost to liberal insanity" places that ultra PC shit is absolutely despised there.


This is how the SJW movement will die, by being so retarded and fanatical that they'll cause backlashes. Of course, people don't want to take commands from anybody on how to talk!


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 22, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> Yeah, male-assuming documents aren't evil and rights-infringing but they do seem a bit backwards. I think pronouns etc. should be neutral if there's uncertainty about gender, but beyond that there's no point. That is THE use case for neutral pronouns, when you don't know/care about the gender you're referring to.



Thing is, why are people complaining about it now?  I mean, I've heard "firefighter" and "meter reader" since the 80s, and using "they" when you don't know about someone's gender and all, etc.  It just seems a little late to be all up in arms about it. 

Language changes all the time, and I think this is just one of those examples, not PC run amuck.  (SOME of it sounds silly, but for the most part, it's really much ado about nothing)

Unlike the crap from Colorado State.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 22, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> This is how the SJW movement will die, by being so exceptional and fanatical that they'll cause backlashes. Of course, people don't want to take commands from anybody on how to talk!


The parallels to the fundies grow stronger every day...


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 22, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The parallels to the fundies grow stronger every day...


Poe's Law applies to both of them.

@nfys nst Do you know this person: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-l...-hornscheidt-and-the-hu-berlin-sjw-team.26416
ProfessX has created a "special" form of the German language that is more "gender-inclusive" but basically is just a rip-off from "Latinx" and totally fucks up declension.


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 22, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I'm hoping there is a backlash before it is fully normalized.
> I live in an ultra-liberal area. I can tell you, people fucking hate eachother here. I recently took a trip to Colorado Springs, CO and oh my god, it was like a breath of fresh air. There is a vibe in a community, and the vibe felt like a warm sanity.


Yup, it seems like any liberal community is just full of pent-up people looking for any reason at all to throw each other under the bus for gud boi points.  No sense of community or companionship, just a shitload of cutthroat chicanery.

I hope you can move away from there.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 22, 2019)

They tried a much tamer version of this in the 90s and everyone laughed and it never caught on. Like, I still hear more people say something like "the mailman was here, she brought an Amazon package" than "Karen is our Letter Carrier." They even had a retarded gender neutral version of waiter/waitress that I remember everyone mocked, "waitron." I still hear "waitress" all the time. I don't think this conceited, fake bullshit ever stands much of a chance of getting into the every day speech of normal people, though they might use the PC terms at work if they are forced to.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 23, 2019)

Piss said:


> Yup, it seems like any liberal community is just full of pent-up people looking for any reason at all to throw each other under the bus for gud boi points. No sense of community or companionship, just a shitload of cutthroat chicanery.


Maybe that is the mentality of _all_ people who are into politics? Hm...



Lissamine Green said:


> They even had a exceptional gender neutral version of waiter/waitress that I remember everyone mocked, "waitron." I still hear "waitress" all the time.


'Waitron' may be used in the future, when robots will serve the food in restaurants, because that literally sounds like a name straight out of Transformers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 23, 2019)

Everyone voicing their skepticism is wrong. Of course it will catch on. Kids are taught from young age that's the right word to use and to laugh and sneer at old sexist people who want to say anything else than colleagiate greek residence. What kind of sexist says fraternity?

And at some point the old people who know better (thats us) will die and the world will be glad to be rid of those old sexist folk.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't really believe that it could catch on in normal day-to-day communications. In formal instances perhaps, but I don't really care as my native language is such that it basically has no gendered words at all, which is a great annoyance to our domestic SJWs. Apart from that: 

"Sorority, Fraternity  =  Collegiate Greek system residence"

Yeah, I can surely see this one catch wind.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jul 23, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> No because it's clunky as all hell.



More or less this. I have a friend who refers to everyone as 'they', because he's a couch potato that never leaves his tiny niche of the internet, which is loaded with troons. It's really annoying, because I never know exactly who he's referring to.

Another reason it'll die out, is because fags and trannies don't reproduce. It'll literally die with them.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 23, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> but I don't really care as my native language is such that it basically has no gendered words at all, which is a great annoyance to our domestic SJWs. Apart from that:


So, SJWs don't even want 'gender equality', they just want something to get mad at so they can be a nuisance to society and pretend to be victims? Also, it's really shocking how SJWism has become a global phenomenon.



ArnoldPalmer said:


> More or less this. I have a friend who refers to everyone as 'they', because he's a couch potato that never leaves his tiny niche of the internet, which is loaded with troons. It's really annoying, because I never know exactly who he's referring to.
> 
> Another reason it'll die out, is because fags and trannies don't reproduce. It'll literally die with them.


The 'singular they' has been used for centuries here and there, but only recently has it gained acceptance to use it in formal English and for named individuals because 'just saying he is sexist and he or she is wordy and transphobic'. I too think that habit will die out after the current year zeitgeist ends, due to terrible confusion. Then it'll go back to being used occasionally when referring to indefinite and abstract entities that often carry some sort of plurality.


----------



## Flake452 (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't think so. I think once these tranny kids grow up and most revert back to their actual sex, and all those kids forced to sit through drag queen story hours come of age there will be a huge backlash against all this nonsense.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 23, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> So, SJWs don't even want 'gender equality', they just want something to get mad at so they can be a nuisance to society and pretend to be victims? Also, it's really shocking how SJWism has become a global phenomenon.




Well, it's more like this: Our language doesn't have gendered pronouns for males or females, everyone is just referred to by same word denoting "that/this person", so in essence SJWs have very little ammunition available. For this reason while we do have SJWs, especially in universities, we have zero of this bullshit about "muh pronouns", and sometimes when the topic comes up you can literally feel the irritation in some SJWs as they have nothing to complain about. So they just resort to vandalizing toilet placards for male/female restrooms at the university, which makes lots of people really pissed at them.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 23, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> More or less this. I have a friend who refers to everyone as 'they', because he's a couch potato that never leaves his tiny niche of the internet, which is loaded with troons. It's really annoying, because I never know exactly who he's referring to.
> 
> Another reason it'll die out, is because fags and trannies don't reproduce. It'll literally die with them.



They only reproduce by force and fear.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 23, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Well, it's more like this: Our language doesn't have gendered pronouns for males or females, everyone is just referred to by same word denoting "that/this person", so in essence SJWs have very little ammunition available. For this reason while we do have SJWs, especially in universities, we have zero of this bullshit about "muh pronouns", and sometimes when the topic comes up you can literally feel the irritation in some SJWs as they have nothing to complain about. So they just resort to vandalizing toilet placards for male/female restrooms at the university, which makes lots of people really pissed at them.


What's your language if I may ask? Nearly all languages in Europe and all non-Amerindian ones in the Americas have noun genders, except Basque, Finnish, Hungarian, Turkish etc.

Also, what those SJWs did sounds really retarded and is literally what bored 12-year-old boys do during lunch breaks.


----------

